# Pound Cottage March 09



## crickleymal (Mar 7, 2009)

Pound Cottage is in the village of Minsterworth in Goucestershire, on the A48. Personally I would love to buy it and restore it. The inside (apart form the kitchen) is as dry as a bone, so the roof (although getting dodgy) must still be watertight.

In the summer this place is invisible from the road
















Lounge





Obligatory toilet shot





Bathroom





Bedrooms




















I'm not sure butI think that's a headboard under the wallpaper





Inside the kitchen





Inside one of the huts. It looks like these were used as spare rooms!





That end wall is the outside of the one in the previous photo





The garden is about 1 acre





Kitchen roof


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 7, 2009)

A great looking House CM -definitely appears to be a fixer-upper 

I reckon the land would do up well too -lovely views with those old trees & hills beyond 

Ta for posting.


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 7, 2009)

nice looking place. Can't understand why people let places like this just rot away.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 7, 2009)

Some of the decor there wouldn't have looked out of place in a mental hospital.


----------



## Trudger (Mar 7, 2009)

This house seems to be shouting "help me I'm not passed saving yet"
If it was closer to me I'd be tracing the owners right now !


----------



## crickleymal (Mar 7, 2009)

Trudger said:


> This house seems to be shouting "help me I'm not passed saving yet"
> If it was closer to me I'd be tracing the owners right now !



I've tried. First the Land Registry - place hasn't changed hands in the last half century so not registered. SWMBO tried asking locally, no-one was prepared to say anything. I stuck a notice on the gate - no reply. I even asked the churchwarden of Minsterworth church but he didn't know. I was half hoping someone would see me taking pictures and ask me what I was doing but they didn't (ask that is).


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 7, 2009)

How sad! It is just begging to be loved and no-one will help it.

It is a really nice small house and has a great sized garden for kids to play in. It does seem to have a damp problem mind. 

If it has a drive of some sorts why not try putting an old caravan on it? I bet the locals would admit who it belongs to then.


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice find! I love the bathroom tiles!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2009)

What a lovely cottage...it just begs to have roses growing up over the porch. Such a shame it's just been left.
Love the shot of the tiles on the kitchen roof.


----------

